# All dialects: purposely, on purpose, intentionally



## tounsi51

Hello guys,

I was always curious to know how in other Arabic dialects you say purposely/on purpose/intentionnaly... In North Africa we say "بلعاني" (common to Tunisia, Morocco and Algeria and maybe Libya.

Thanks


----------



## Linolenic

In Jordan:
عمدًا or عن قصد


----------



## barkoosh

Lebanon:
قصد


----------



## tounsi51

What about Gulf and Egyptian dialects?


----------



## Abdullah91

in Saudi Arabia in general we say: متعمد,عن قصد,بالعاني,
in Al qassim we say: بالعنية


----------



## ahmedcowon

In Egypt: قصد , قاصد

متعمد , عن قصد are also used


----------



## tounsi51

Ahhhh interesting, so in Saudi Arabia also بلعاني exists... maybe also common in the other Gulf countries

thanks to others for their reply


----------



## إسكندراني

Maybe it's related to MSA عنوة


----------



## tounsi51

What is the meaning of عنوة?


----------



## cherine

عنوة is "by force".

Another form in Egyptian Arabic: بالقصد. And we also use the MSA word: متعمِّد .


----------



## Abu Talha

Is the tanween retained in the colloquial so that you would say قصدًا, عمدًا ? Linolenic's reply indicates yes. And if so, if عن is not used then is it always said with tanween?


----------



## إسكندراني

We don't decline them in Egyptian; we just say (2ASd) or (2A:Sed)


----------



## Schem

Abdullah91 said:


> in Al qassim we say: بالعنية



بالعنوة sounds more natural/common to me. Although I've heard بالعنية before too.



tounsi51 said:


> Ahhhh interesting, so in Saudi Arabia also بلعاني exists... maybe also common in the other Gulf countries



Just in that part of central Saudi Arabia though, I doubt it would be the (first) word to use in other GCC communities.


----------



## tounsi51

Thank you, I need to check with my Emirati friends  though I watch a lot of Kuwaiti series but the expression never came across or I need to focus more hehe


----------



## aurelien.demarest

Hi guys,

could you tell me if the usage of متعمِّد is correct in my sentence please?

بالفعل انه داهِيَةٌ عندما يريد أن يُقْنِعُهم بالعددِ الذي قال لهم انه متعمِّدٌ
In fact he is smart when he wants to convince them that the number he told them was _deliberate_ (= told on _purpose_)

thank you
Aurélien


----------



## Hemza

Abdullah91 said:


> in Saudi Arabia in general we say: متعمد,عن قصد,بالعاني,
> in Al qassim we say: بالعنية



I had NO IDEA "بالعاني" exists somewhere else than Maghrebi countries xD.

Ps: sorry Aurélien for not replying to your question .


----------



## aisha93

In Khaleeji:
بالعَمالة (I don't know how it came to be but we say it very often)
بالعَمدن


----------



## elroy

In Palestinian Arabic: خصوصي

عن قصد is also used, but I feel like it's mostly used in the negative: مش عن قصد.

Sometimes the MSA عمدًا is used.


----------



## apricots

Is بالقصد used in Jordanian or Palestinian?


----------



## elroy

I think it's used in Palestinian Arabic, but again, I think it's mostly used in the negative (مش بالقصد).


----------



## oopqoo

elroy said:


> In Palestinian Arabic: خصوصي


Could you please give us some example sentences with خصوصي meaning "on purpose"?


----------



## elroy

oopqoo said:


> Could you please give us some example sentences with خصوصي meaning "on purpose"?


 Give me any sentence with “on purpose”, and I’ll give it to you with خصوصي.


----------



## oopqoo

Alright  First off, is it 5SuuSi or 5uSuuSi?

And let's go with:
"He ignored her on purpose"
"He tries purposefully to avoid eye contact"
"Why are you purposefully trying to hurt me?"

شكرا سلفا


----------



## elroy

5uSūSi

طنّشها خصوصي (This one sounds a little odd to me because I think تطنيش is always intentional.)
بجرّب خصوصي ما يحطّش عينو بعين الواحد (This one also sounds odd because بجرّب implies that it’s intentional.) 
ليش عم بتجرّب تجرحني خصوصي؟ (See above.)

Here are some examples:

كسّر المزهرية خصوصي
سقط بالامتحان خصوصي
أجيت بكير خصوصي


----------



## oopqoo

Thank you elroy! Yes you are right, I guess using "purposefully" in these contexts is a colloquialism.
1) Would all PA speakers avoid using خصوصي here or is it specifically weird to you because you are a linguist? I know this superfluous usage exists both in English and Hebrew so I wonder about PA.
2) I just wonder if people may use this word ironically. Let's say in Hebrew for example (since its vibe is closer to Arabic than English is):
(let's imagine I'm hurrying up as the cashier is ringing me up and they're taking their time)
Me: בכוונה כאילו אתה עובד לאט?! אתה רואה שאני ממהר!
عم بتشتغل شوي شوي خصوصي يعني؟! انت شايف اني مستعجل!
(As a sidenote, I don't talk rudely like this to people haha just an imagined scenario)
So would the Arabic version be a thing a Palestinian may say?


----------



## Fatmagül

aurelien.demarest said:


> بالفعل انه داهِيَةٌ عندما يريد أن يُقْنِعُهم بالعددِ الذي قال لهم انه متعمِّدٌ
> In fact he is smart when he wants to convince them that the number he told them was _deliberate_ (= told on _purpose_)



الدليل على ذكائه أنه أراد أن يقنعهم بأن الرقم الذي أعطاهم إياه كان مدروسا
Here we need to give the meaning intended for the word not the literal meaning.


----------



## elroy

oopqoo said:


> Would all PA speakers avoid using خصوصي here or is it specifically weird to you because you are a linguist?


 I can't say for sure  but I think generally the emphasis would be conveyed differently. 


oopqoo said:


> would the Arabic version be a thing a Palestinian may say?


 خصوصي would definitely be idiomatic in that context, but I would word the whole thing differently:

يعني خصوصي عم بتطوّل روحك؟ مش شايفني مستعجل؟!


----------



## oopqoo

Thank you elroy!!! This is what I needed to spice up my Arabic to sound like a human and not a robot haha 

Can I also say عم بتطوّل علي instead of عم بتطوّل روحك? It's a little hard for me to say ل and then ر right after.


----------



## elroy

oopqoo said:


> Can I also say عم بتطوّل علي instead of عم بتطوّل روحك?


 Mmmmm, you can say طَوَّل علي or ماتطَوِّلِش علي to refer to the past and the future, respectively, but it doesn’t really work in the present because it's not about being slow per se but about taking a long time (for whatever reason).  You can be slow but still not take an inordinately long time, and you can take a long time with being slow.  Hope that makes sense!

If ل-ر is hard for you, you can say عم بتشتغل عمهلك.


----------

